# Slicing/packing observations



## atomicsmoke (Jan 13, 2018)

I got a slicer recently....but my observations apply for hand sliced bacon as well.

Whenever i finish smoking bacon i slice it then vacpack it. The first few bags look great: lay each slice nicely....overlapped....then i lose patience and just dump them in the bag.

Well today i found a system. You folks probably know it... But for those who don't....here it is.

I lay slices  on a thin cutting board...close to the edge







Put the cutting board with bacon slices in the foodsaver bag






Flip the bag with the cutting board/bacon inside






Carefully remove the cutting board....






Bacon slices in all their splendour


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Jan 13, 2018)

Please remove


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 14, 2018)

Brilliant!!! I hope I can remember this when the time comes.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2018)

I use a paper plate to load all my vac bags. You can wrap the plate around the meat so you don't get any meat juice at the top of the bag where it seals. And if you spray the paper plate with Pam the meat slides right off!
Al


----------

